# Five ten Kestral?



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Anybody have any experience with the Kestrels? Looking for a new pair of shoes


----------



## Starkhünd (Dec 13, 2013)

I too am torn between the Kestrel and the Mavic Crossmax. I'm using Mallet Dh. I know the 5 ten will work fine with it, concerned with the large lugs on the Crossmax. If anyone has used the Crossmax with the Mallet please tell.

Tested | Five Ten Kestrel Review | Dirt


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Starkhünd said:


> I too am torn between the Kestrel and the Mavic Crossmax. I'm using Mallet Dh. I know the 5 ten will work fine with it, concerned with the large lugs on the Crossmax. If anyone has used the Crossmax with the Mallet please tell.
> 
> Tested | Five Ten Kestrel Review | Dirt


Can't help you with the Crossmax, but I use Teva Pivots with my Mallet DHs. They work very well, and last I checked they were on sale for $70 from Jenson


----------



## gas_pig70 (Mar 9, 2015)

I love my Five Ten Freeriders but then again it's all I know.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you can find a coupe bike sites that have reviewed the kestrel but i don't think they are for sale until april.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just ordered a pair through REI, they should be here by Friday the 20th! Ill report back after a few rides. Pairing them with XT trails


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok so the shoes arrive! Initial impression out of the box......super rad! Total quality and slid on nicely! The boa system it sick, couple turns and evenly snug and secure and the release is super dope, just pull the boa button/knob out and the system immediately loosens and the shoes come off with no effort. Clicked into peddles they are solid with no flex, power transfer to the peddles is instant and no downward flex. The soles feel nice walking in due to the soft soles. Kinda worried if I snag the knob/button it might release, but we'll see come 1st ride. The only thing the sizing seems to be on the roomy side, I'm gonna try a 1/2 size down, the shoes felt roomy in the toe box and had a slight bit of heal lift. But over all I'm really stoked on the shoes, but I do have 1 compliant...the cleat bolt pad in the shoe seems pretty cheap or I just don't know my own strength, be carful with over tightening....I bent and ultimately broke the threaded inserts. I feel this happened way too easy compared to my previous spd shoes, never had an issue mounting my cleats.....ever!

Hope the 1/2 size down corrects the minor issues, but I think these shoes will become my favorites!


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll be interested in hearing your impressions sizing down - these are at the top of my list (Terraduro's fit well, but the thread on continuing delams has me hesitant) and I have a narrower foot. Definitely want sticky rubber - plastic soles don't cut it in granite country.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

So I wear a 9 in every shoe I own....just got the 8.5 and these are spot on! No heal lift and still plenty of toe room. 1st real ride in in the a.m. I'll report back after that. But just peddling around the hood these things feel superb! Snug stiff and comfy!


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

First ride 15 miles 2000' in Crockett Hills.....shoes are rad! Some random hot spots and sore during ride but I'm betting once they break in things will be all good! Foot bed was stiff as can be and peddling was great.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

How heavy are the shoes? I know my freeriders are heavy, my pearl izumi are much lighter.
Are kestrel as heavy as freerides?


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

About the same as these. I have no experience with the freerides. A couple buddys I ride with have the FR, those look more like heavy skate shoes...the kestrals are more cycling refined and streamline.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I am interested in this shoe but can't find anywhere to try them on. I am a size 12.5-13 and it appears they only make this in either 12 or 13...no 12.5. Dang.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

they run big.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Ended up buying a size 12 yesterday from REI. (Dividend & 20% coupon ;-)).

Took them on a simple very wet ride yesterday. 12 miles and 1500' with puddles and a couple stream crossings. Toes definitely stayed dry. A little water crept in around the cuff but that was to be expected given how wet the conditions were. Hiked a little with them on wet trail with roots and rocks...I like them. Great peddling shoe. They are not as stiff as my Specialized XC Pro MTB shoes but not far off either.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

mbcracken said:


> Ended up buying a size 12 yesterday from REI. (Dividend & 20% coupon ;-)).
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


The 12s worked for you?
(I have similar 12.5-13 size, like you mentioned)


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

mbcracken said:


> Ended up buying a size 12 yesterday from REI. (Dividend & 20% coupon ;-))


What's the cod this year? Haven't got mine in the mail yet.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Buddha43 for the REI tip. I just ordered a pair over the phone 20% discount and with dividend under $100 shipped I don't have to wait till 27th to get them in the mayhem of the store. Good thing about REI if they fall apart or something breaks (boa maybe?)they will take them back no questions asked. Replace or store credit (Probably within reason or your conscious )


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

RIght on! Yup good timing with the dividend and coupons! My 2nd ride last night the shoes started to feel better (my feet are getting used to to a stiffer platform). Next ride Wednesday night. So far these are killer!


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

How do you like the boa system for comfort? I never got on with boa on snowboard boots as I like my ankles a little bit looser than the calf. However with cycling shoes I don't see this as a major problem considering you only have three crosses as opposed to six.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I did end up getting the size 12 and they fit my feet great. I was glad to be able to try them on before buying them.

The BOA system works well but is easy to get too tight. I have been able to get in 2 rides with them and enjoy the wide platform they give my feet on my XT pedals.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

MostChillin,

Of these three shoes, I find the Impact VXi clipless has the most volume in the toe box area. It's stiffer than the Maltese but not as stiff as the Kestrel. All are stiffer than the Freerider. Hope that helps!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I had a pair of VXI Clipless for a while and sent them back because the sole was coming off. It was sad because I loved those shoes. Comfy, water resistant, great fo scrambling up rock, stiff enough and looked pretty enduro. Meanwhile I ordered my 2nd choice, the Teva Pivot. Lots of mesh so the are not water resistant, but overall I think they are a better shoe. Both are roomy for by toes. The Pivot is stiff enough, comfy enough to wear around if you like, breathes better, has a better velcro strap, and also looks prett enduro. The Oivot also interfaces with my XTR trail pedals much better. The VXI's sole did not contact the pedal because the cleat pocket was shallow. The Pivot's pocket is deeper and the pedal body supports the sole. Where the Teva wins big so far is durability and price. I paid $45 at Jenson, gambled and bought 2 pair. Wish I'd ordered 3-4.

Teva Pivot Clipless Mountain Shoes > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Mountain Bike Shoes | Jenson USA


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

It sounds like the maltese or Impact Clipless is more your style. The Impact clipless are very lightweight. What pedals are you running?


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

Are the Kestrals in stock at REI?

I have been waiting for these to come out. It might be new shoe time.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

They are at the Berkeley, Ca REI.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*Working out the kinks*

Used them today for the 1st time on an actual trail. 18 miles 2800' of climbing. Had to mess with them a bit to try and find the right tightness for the Boa system. They didn't come out very well on my candy's, but worked great with my eggbeaters, so I went with those for the ride today. Crashed lightly once and happen to hit the Boa dial hard enough to release the tension on the wire lacing system. Also my cleat was moving around and I thought I had them pretty tight, but had to adjust them and really crank the cleat screws down hard to make it not move around.

They are heavier than my specialized XC pro's but that was to be expected. I can tell they will be pretty tough shoes as far a hitting on rocks and still protecting you feet which is nice.

Did some hike-a-bike sections and didn't feel like there was any issues. Very comfortable, you can drive in them, and walk around the office too for break-in.

Got the 13's and they fit nicely...maybe slightly big...but not really noticeable while riding, more when walking around depending on how tight you have the Boa system. I like the Boa system but will probably have to break them in a bit more before I get use to how tight I need them for rides...and not sure if the eggbeater are the call 100% yet...they click in and out easy, but not much platform, and the shoe feels like it could use a little more platform...like with candy's or mallets...as long as you can get out of them quickly...maybe a spacer to help raise the cleat a bit.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I just did a 3 1/3 hour ride with my new Kestrals. I really like them a lot. The size nine fit me perfectly. Walking around the house I though the boa system wasn't going to work for me. Getting the right even tightness. On the trail really easy to adjust. Got the boa thing adjusted to fit perfectly. Took a minute or two to figure out to pull the dial out to release the tension. Duh, it was mentioned in the thread. Easy to hike in. Pretty comfy. I drove home wearing them, driving with my Shimanos PITA Probably about 3 oz. heavier, but didn't notice it. I rode them with Candies no issues. Good stiff shoe and seems to be built well


----------



## GeorgeWHayduke (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got mine, haven't mounted cleats up, but will add my fit notes: I'm usually a 10-10.5 shoe (10 in Five Ten Guide Tennies) and a 26.5 mondo in ski boots. I have a b-width foot with a low instep and low to medium arch. Based on what I read here and on Bike, I ordered the 9.5, and the fit very well. I'm really impressed with the Boa, and unlike some others, I am finding it tensions evenly. I've rock climbed in different Five Ten shoes with different rubber compounds, and I'm amazed how sticky the MI6 is, really excited for that in the granitic terrain around here.


----------



## Starkhünd (Dec 13, 2013)

Five Ten Kestrel - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ive got like 5-6 rides in mine, super comfy peddling to the trail and on flat sections, but for some reason when I go to hammer up long climbs my feet go to sleep. The shoes don't feel too tight, the sensation starts from my soles. Ive tried loosening, but I get no relief until I get to the top or to another flat peddling section....weird! Im going to try the foot bed insert from my other shoes, it might be the insert it too flat in the 5.10's, We'll see Wednesday night. Ive never experienced this with other shoes. I really like everything about the Kestrals, but if this keeps up Im gonna have to bail on these. Bummed, it might be due to my high arches and bridges and the fact that the BOA system compresses evenly across the top of the foot, with my last show it had a ratchet and 2 Velcro straps to customize pressure points.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Just picked up a pair from REI -20% . Been waiting on them as I have had problems with bike shoes. I needed a wide toe box so my toes aren't squished into each other. I also bought a pair of Teva mountain bike flats for DH stuff. I got these 5.10 for trail and XC


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Update: Changed out the insoles from my old PI shoes...much better for my foot. No more circulation foot falling asleep. I think this is due to my high arch and the Kestral being a fairly flat insole.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

MostChillin said:


> Unfortunately the Maltese Falcons also have a narrow toe box. Neither the the Kestrels or the Falcons fit anything like the Freerider XVi - just for anyone who references this thread in the future.
> 
> And based on Travis' recommendation and my recent experience with 5.10, I decided to order the Pivots. I rarely ride in the wet and it's hotter than Hades in the summer so the mesh will be welcomed. Thanks Travis.


I do ride in the wet all the time Fall through Spring and having 2 pair of shoes is great. I always have a dry pair for the next ride. We get pretty warm here in the summer but the sweat pouring out from my head and torso distracts me from my hot feet. It is great to see a lot of shoes out there that don't have a crappy XC racing sole for those of us who need to hike frequently.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

I got my 5.10's and my Teva pivots both size 10. I am trying to compare these with my pearl Izumi x-alps I bought for last year. The pearls toe box is like a narrow running sneaker and was crushing my toes especially my left foot. I need to try many different brands to see what's the best for my foot same as I do for ski boots and hiking boots.

For the weight weenies ,
























I've tried specialized XC shoes and they didn't work for me


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

First impression trying them on walking around the house , the fit is almost spot on. If I got a size 9 it's probably too small . Size 10 feels real good , toe box is much wider compared to XC race shoes and even my PI x-alps. 2 small issues I see, one is I have a slight heel lift . I put on my fox merino wool light socks and it made it better. 2 is this should have had a 2 boa system instead of 1 .

We will see how these work on he trail glad I got them at REI so if I decide to take them back there's no hassle.


----------



## ddot888 (Oct 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the SPD pocket is deep enough on this shoe to not have it hit the ground when standing on a flat surface.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

I've tested mine out yesterday and didn't even notice it scraping or hitting the ground while walking.


----------



## ddot888 (Oct 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how deep the SPD pocket is. When using Shimano pedals does the cleat tough the ground on a flat surface.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

I have Time cleats, similar to SPD, and they do not touch the ground on flat surfaces.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm using Crank Bros they don't touch flat flat ground either, if that helps. I really like the shoes. Easy to micro adjust the Boa to get a good fit. Will see how they hold up


----------



## Dmurphy48 (Jul 27, 2014)

Any updates from folks on break-in period for the Kestrels? I was pretty excited about the shoes, out of the box they look great and are plenty stiff if you are used to a cross country type shoe. Sizing is definitely big, I ended up going one full size down from my normal size shoe. I have taken 2 15 miles rides in them and I am having fit issues. Seems the BOA closure is way too tight on the top of my foot, and way too loose around the toes. I am getting pressure points on the bottom of both of my feet right where the cleat is attached. I am hopeful that they break in over time but really I have never had any issues with any type of shoes from a fit standpoint so I am not holding my breath. Would be nice to know if others have had similar issues with these and tried them out for 10 or so rides to see about break in. Thanks.


----------



## Dmurphy48 (Jul 27, 2014)

Any updates from folks on break-in period for the Kestrels? I was pretty excited about the shoes, out of the box they look great and are plenty stiff if you are used to a cross country type shoe. Sizing is definitely big, I ended up going one full size down from my normal size shoe. I have taken 2 15 miles rides in them and I am having fit issues. Seems the BOA closure is way too tight on the top of my foot, and way too loose around the toes. I am getting pressure points on the bottom of both of my feet right where the cleat is attached. I am hopeful that they break in over time but really I have never had any issues with any type of shoes from a fit standpoint so I am not holding my breath. Would be nice to know if others have had similar issues with these and tried them out for 10 or so rides to see about break in. Thanks.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ive had mine since May, I too was getting hotspots on the soles of my feet, I switched out insoles and that solved the problem. For me the shoes fit well and have been stiff thus far, the uppers do break in a lil bit, but it takes a while. I average 2-3 rides per week at 15 miles per ride. One issue I recently have is the soft rubber sole at the toe area peeling off from the cleat box. I called 5.10 and they sent me a new pair without issue and fast! The new shoes fit perfect right out of the box and are just as comfy as the last. I do feel the sole separation/delam will happen again due to how soft the rubber is and when hike-a-biking on steep terrain puts a lot of wear and force on the rubber at the front of the cleat box opening. I would think if this is a common issue 5.10 might use a harder compound of rubber in that particular area (as they do for the other areas of the toe box).

Besides that issue, I love these shoes. I guess if this happens I'll just keep send the shoes back for warranty, for which 5.10 has been awesome at.


----------



## Dmurphy48 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Mine have been breaking in but slowly. What insoles did you switch to? I have only ever seen the typical big box store type insoles. I will probably give that a try.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just used the ones out of my old Pearl Izumi shoes.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Did 5.10 send you new shoes before sending back your old ones? I ask because I have a pair of XVIs that are falling apart -- I've been riding 5.10 for years and this is a first -- and they refuse to send a replacement before sending my old ones back. I provided photos and whatnot. This obviously means I'd have to buy another pair of shoes to ride in during the interim.


----------



## Demofied (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got a pair of these in. I wear a 9.5 in every show I own including a pair of 5.10 Freerider xvi(which fit PERFECT). THe 9.5 Kestrel was too big. My heel was lifting out. Also the single BOA system is a bad idea. I had tried a pair of Lous garn's with a boa+lower strap which works much better. The single BOA doesn't tighten evenly.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Blatant said:


> Did 5.10 send you new shoes before sending back your old ones? I ask because I have a pair of XVIs that are falling apart -- I've been riding 5.10 for years and this is a first -- and they refuse to send a replacement before sending my old ones back. I provided photos and whatnot. This obviously means I'd have to buy another pair of shoes to ride in during the interim.


They sent out my replacements when I showed them the confirmation that I shipped mine to them.

Really painless, they also paid all shipping costs.

As for the sizing, yeah i always wear a size 9, but for the kestrels the 8.5 was money as for as fit goes.


----------



## Dmurphy48 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just ended up returning my Kestrels after about 8 or so rides on them, including my first enduro race weekend. I really wanted to like these shoes but even with my old Sidi insoles put in them (which helped slightly) my feet were going numb and there was pressure on the bottom of my foot where the cleat is located. I was also surprised to see the tread start coming apart a bit. Sounds like that isn't that big of a deal as the review are indicating 5-10 will stand behind their product. Everything about the shoe seemed great but the fit, my foot must just be slightly off from what they designed for. I am going to give the Mavic Crossmax shoes a try and see what that does for me.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Buddha43 said:


> They sent out my replacements when I showed them the confirmation that I shipped mine to them.
> 
> Really painless, they also paid all shipping costs.
> As for the sizing, yeah i always wear a size 9, but for the kestrels the 8.5 was money as for as fit goes.


If you have received your replacements, can you tell any difference in the construction? I have a new pair which I have yet to wear because of all the fallout. If they replaced with the same, then it's a matter of time. Disappointing because these are the best looking from a design and materials standpoint that I seen.
Too bad Sidi doesn't see the need to provide a better traction sole for hike-a-bike. I guess they think if you're good enough to wear Sidi's you don't hike!


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

I Just exchanged mine from a 10 to a 9.5. Hopefully that helps with the loose heel . I really want these to work as I like them better than any other shoe. If not I scored 2 pair of Teva Pivots size 10 and a blowout price a month ago. The pivots are a good second option and fit good.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm thinking the PI X-Alps Enduro might be the better choice. I haven't read much bad with them. Any comparo's here?


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

I had a pair, I thought the toe box was to narrow for my foot. But thats me. I am very picky with shoes since I had 6 left broken ankles and 2 right broken ankles.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got the 9.5 size. Definitely fits better but still getting a little heel lift probably because they are very stiff material. Will try them this weekend.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I normally wear 9s they fit well for me . So far I really like them. One thing I've notice about the BOA closure you have to adjust it a few times in the beginning of a ride I think it's the tension disperses slowly to the bottom part of the laces you need to tighten up a few times during ride. Not a big deal a simple small turn of the wheel. My old shimanos Velcro seemed to loosen up during a ride.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Simplemind said:


> If you have received your replacements, can you tell any difference in the construction? I have a new pair which I have yet to wear because of all the fallout. If they replaced with the same, then it's a matter of time. Disappointing because these are the best looking from a design and materials standpoint that I seen.
> Too bad Sidi doesn't see the need to provide a better traction sole for hike-a-bike. I guess they think if you're good enough to wear Sidi's you don't hike!


I have and have not seen any update or change in design.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Returned my second pair , boa closure needs 2 adjusters . Heel still lifts on the smaller size I had previously exchanged the size 10 for a 9.5 .

Oh well they had a good concept, I can see a lot of this style getting returned . Glad I bought mine at REI


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

****UPDATE***Kestral*

Boa dial popped off and carbon shank came out thru deep cut/opening in stealth rubber...caused by a lot of hiking and a rock strike just behind the toe area. Was able to use pliers to pull rubber sole back on/over the shank and all was good...but the sole has huge gash so if you were to hike up hill or hit another rock it could happen again.

Was going to take back to REI but instead called 5.10 and the were actually aware of the this happening to others as well...so just be aware and check out your sole every once and a while for deep cuts at the toe area. 5.10 is providing replacement/repair on warranty. Meaning if it's something that can't be fixed they'll replace it.

But my over all impression, after many days of riding, is that I like the shoe once it's broken in. Getting the Boa lacing right is key, but I like that you can actually dial it in more if you feel them getting loose. I feel like they must run a bit big...would be curios to see if a size 12 would fit me as they don't make half-sizes for the big-footed guys and the 13's seem a little loose in the heal area...but the toe box is perfect.

I've hit my toe, front and top, and it didn't affect the shoe, and my toes didn't take any damage like before with my standard Specialized MTB boots. A little tough to walk in/hike-a-bike more specifically, but not any worse than the Specialized that I was use to...very comfortable and I'd rank them a 4 out of 5 stars, and 5.10's customer service has been very good.

P.S. On the Boa popping off...as I'm sure you guys are all aware this dial can take some hits...but basically I just pulled up on the Boa dial to release the lace tension at the end of a ride and it just came straight off. There was a plastic retaining system underneath and that broke allowing the dial to come off. I was able to pop it back on and release the tension by turning the dial counter-clock...but I was wary of pulling up on it again for fear of it coming off...I was able to but had to do it gingerly...it didn't pop of again during the ride the following day, or a week later in Downieville.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

jnicosia said:


> Returned my second pair , boa closure needs 2 adjusters . Heel still lifts on the smaller size I had previously exchanged the size 10 for a 9.5 .
> 
> Oh well they had a good concept, I can see a lot of this style getting returned . Glad I bought mine at REI


jnicosin - when you went for the smaller size I'm assuming you were still getting some heal lift? Was that the only reason for the return?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Lowball said:


> Boa dial popped off and carbon shank came out thru deep cut/opening in stealth rubber...caused by a lot of hiking and a rock strike just behind the toe area.


great review, thanks. Returned mine unused, going to Sidi Epic or the Spesh M200.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Simplemind said:


> great review, thanks. Returned mine, going to Sidi Epic or the Spesh M200.


The M200 by Shimano?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Lowball said:


> The M200 by Shimano?


Yes, that's the one. Should have them early next week, and I'll report, at least on the fit.


----------



## oaklandish (May 7, 2011)

Looks like the BOA system was not a hit and 510 changed the design. I like the new direction for the shoe as I prefer to have better control of the feel across the top of my foot. I'll definitely be checking these out.

Randoms Round Two - Eurobike 2015 - Pinkbike


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

oaklandish said:


> Looks like the BOA system was not a hit and 510 changed the design. I like the new direction for the shoe as I prefer to have better control of the feel across the top of my foot.


Didn't take them long to figure out the errors of their ways. Also reduced stiffness, which was quite noticeable just walking around in these.

Interesting that they use the same lacing system as the other "candidate" shoe, the Sidi Epic.


----------



## SierraOutsider (Apr 1, 2015)

I've been using the Kestrels for 6+ months now and wrote up a little review here: https://sierraoutsider.wordpress.com/2015/09/06/review-five-ten-kestrel-bike-shoe/


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm riding my second pair in 6 months. Hopefully they resolved the front of the sole wearing out/falling apart. I really like the the shoe. Two BOAs probably would of been better than the current one . But laces and Velcro strap tried and true. I thought the stiffness didn't hinder hike a bike. If the new pair I got don't last 5 months I'm sure REI will let me get the new version. REIs return policy is pretty much no questions asked if they fall apart or wear out. Money back or get another or something else.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Two months of use:















Just sent back to 5.10 for warranty. Bought a pair of the 2FO Cliplites for replacements and so far I really like them. The two Boa system is a lot more comfortable and easier to use.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Where did you buy the 2FO Cliplites?


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I found them locally. They only had the green/black which wasn't my first choice, but they were also having a sale so I went for it. Really digging the 2FOs, but they do have a little bit of float on my XT pedals. Not as bad as the Impact Clipless but not as snug as the Maltese Falcon LTs.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

oaklandish said:


> Looks like the BOA system was not a hit and 510 changed the design. I like the new direction for the shoe as I prefer to have better control of the feel across the top of my foot. I'll definitely be checking these out.
> 
> Randoms Round Two - Eurobike 2015 - Pinkbike
> 
> View attachment 1013258


I just ordered some teva pivot from jenson! But I'm still looking for a second option, any reason to believe the lace kestrel will not have the durability issues? The description says it only uses c4 rubber, no mi6. how would that compare to the s1 in the maltese falcon?


----------

